# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello.

## kanelbulle_hata

It's nice to finally be around ppl with similar interest.
I'm from Sweden working as a daytrayder. Most of my analysis I do in excel.

Se you around.

//Bullen

----------


## arlu1201

Hello kanelbulle_hata, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

